# Suicidal Thoughts



## s_ttbecks (Dec 30, 2008)

I am someone with GAD/Depression, and who is on Effexor for this. 

I have experience suicidal ideation before, but lately, specifically around the start of Xmas holidays, it began to increase in frequency and intensity. 

Around this time I have been feeling more depressed-a few weeks earlier due to a situation at school, though I partially got over that. Doing research about suicide, I saw that one of the major reasons for suicidal thinking was a feeling of hopelessness and such, but I haven't necessarily been feeling like that. 

The suicidal thoughts have almost been impulsive, and out of the blue. I know I could never kill myself, I know I have a lot to live for, etc, but I can't seem to shake the thoughts, which has got me really bothered.

What should I do?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi tt (sorry, shortened your name )

Do you see a psychologist or psychiatrist? If you're a student in a University or College, there is a Health Services department.  I would strongly recommend that you go there and get an appointment - talk to someone.

Sometimes we just need that support TT.  And I'm really happy you posted here.  You may also need to talk to your doctor.  I don't know a lot about medications but, this could be linked, in some way, to the medications.

Did you consider seeing someone?  Do you have support (friends & family) around you?


----------



## s_ttbecks (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, in the past I saw a therapist, but I haven't seen them in a few months. My family has been very supportive of me through my emotional problems thus far, but I haven't told them about my thoughts out of fear that they'll sh*t a brick and have me sent off to an institution or something.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

Can you go back to the therapist?  I know your family would worry but, if you were as upfront with them as you were here, do you still think that they'd react that strongly?


----------



## s_ttbecks (Dec 30, 2008)

I was probably exaggerating a bit with that, but my fear is they would want to do something drastic, like take me off of my medication or something. 
I can go back to my therapist, yes, and I am probably going to see my doctor soon and I will mention this to them.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

> They would want to do something drastic, like take me off of my medication or something.



...I agree.  Let the doctors decide the issues around your meds.



> I can go back to my therapist, yes, and I am probably going to see my doctor soon and I will mention this to them.



I think both of these are a really good idea.  At the very least, discuss it with your doctor and see what he/she says...

Those thoughts are always very scary.  I never think that it's a good plan to try and sort them out on our own.  

Good luck tt - I hope you'll come back and give us an update.


----------



## Retired (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello tt,

Welcome to Psychlinks!

If you feel thoughts of suicide are affecting your life, by dominating your thinking, you may well consider reporting these thoughts to your therapist.

The Holiday Season is often a stressful time.  

When you have these thoughts of suicide, how far do your thoughts go?  Do you think about a plan for ending your life, or is it just the thought of ending your life?

Have you taken any steps toward fulfilling your plan?  What about alcohol and drugs in your life?



> Let the doctors decide the issues around your meds.



I agree with Jazzey..your medication issues are between you and your doctor, so let no one else influence you about your medication.

BTW have you noticed the Effexor relieving the symptoms for which it was prescribed?

*



			I know I could never kill myself, I know I have a lot to live for
		
Click to expand...

*Focus on that thought when the intrusive thoughts of suicide invade.  Enumerate the things you have to live for, and focus on those reasons to live.

However if you ever feel like thoughts of suicide are out of control, please contact your local Crisis Hotline


----------



## s_ttbecks (Dec 30, 2008)

TSOW said:


> When you have these thoughts of suicide, how far do your thoughts go?  Do you think about a plan for ending your life, or is it just the thought of ending your life?


I don't really plan, yeah, I'll just sort of have a thought of killing myself.


TSOW said:


> Have you taken any steps toward fulfilling your plan?  What about alcohol and drugs in your life?



I haven't taken any steps beyond thoughts yet. I don't drink/smoke very often, only socially/with friends.


TSOW said:


> BTW have you noticed the Effexor relieving the symptoms for which it was prescribed?



I've been on Effexor for about 14 months, and this past July I raised the dose to 150mg. Since then I've had remarkably less energy(I have to take a nap after school most days). Otherwise, my anxiety is minimal.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 30, 2008)

A warm :welcome2: to you tt,
Sending :support: your way.

:budgie:


----------



## Retired (Dec 30, 2008)

> Effexor for about 14 months, and this past July I raised the dose to 150mg



Do you mean the doctor increased your prescribed dose, or you changed the dose on your own?


----------



## s_ttbecks (Dec 30, 2008)

TSOW said:


> Do you mean the doctor increased your prescribed dose, or you changed the dose on your own?



The doctor did.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

How are you doing tonight TT?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2008)

> I can go back to my therapist, yes, and I am probably going to see my doctor soon and I will mention this to them.


I would recommend making the therapy appointment ASAP, e.g. calling tomorrow morning, if you haven't already.  It can take weeks before a newly scheduled appointment.

Also:



> Some therapists have ways for their patients to contact them outside of session if they are in crisis. If you have a therapist and you have a system like this in place, you should contact your therapist when you are experiencing suicidal thoughts. Your therapist can help you assess the seriousness of the situation, as well as assist you in coming up with ways of coping with those thoughts.
> 
> Coping with Suicidal Thoughts - Suicide Prevention - Suicide


----------



## white page (Dec 30, 2008)

Daniel said:


> I would recommend making the therapy appointment ASAP, e.g. calling tomorrow morning, if you haven't already.  It can take weeks before a newly scheduled appointment.



:agree:   

:welcome2:  to psychlinks TT , everyone has given you good advice ,
take care  wp


----------

